
GameDiscovery – A personal project to solve a personal problem - Fedex
There are so many game platforms available nowadays and the list keeps growing. I feel like I get lost sometimes when trying to remember whether a game I own is on Steam, Origin, or even just DRM-free on my hard disk. As such, I&#x27;ve been tinkering with an idea to solve this for some time, and only recently decided to make it a reality.<p>The basic idea is to have one application (Windows first, as that&#x27;s the system I have available to me) which aggregates together all of your games from all of your games folders&#x2F;platforms, allowing you to launch them all from one interface.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;gSGVldfAVS54vDiI3
Here I have a short Google Forms survey I&#x27;d like to post just to get some initial feedback on the idea, and optionally some data to test with and maybe even some alpha test users. There currently is no release window defined for this project, as I&#x27;m only able to work on it during my free time, however, knowing people are interested would provide me some accountability to actually complete it.<p>I fully intend to keep the application free to use forever. I will never charge to use it, as I am creating this for me, and if one other person finds it useful, then awesome!<p>Thanks for your time to read&#x2F;respond.
======
Cypher
discord does this

~~~
Fedex
Sort of. Discord is more like a recently played list, rather than an all-
inclusive library.

